# Zombie knives



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

https://www.huntingclub.com/inside-track/exclusive-deals/5-zombie-throwers-and-glow-in-the-dark-target.aspx

LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL
Under benefits and features they forgot a few things...Like frequent trips to the emergency room......well ventilated walls.....


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm thinking that anybody that would buy that probably shouldn't be playing with sharp objects.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You posted this just for Mike didn't you? lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you guys just want to see my head explode don't you...............







lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am just instigating...


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

A glow in the dark target? Sounds safe to throw knives in the dark.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The target is to hang on the ceiling of your kids bedroom and scare the crap out of them LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> The target is to hang on the ceiling of your kids bedroom and scare the crap out of them LOL


now that I would do (grandkids for me).......lol


----------

